

The Life and Death of CrunchPad - vaksel
http://crunchpad.com

======
vaksel
i'm just forwarding it to my other site ( <http://styleguidance.com/the-life-
and-death-of-crunchpad> ), but once I have all the information and some free
time, I'll build something on the actual crunchpad domain name.

So if you see any milestones I missed, please let me know.

